# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Sly bald guys forum

## Dav7

Am I alone in finding many, if not most of the members on that forum, to be well.....lame. It just seems to me to be a bunch of NW 6's and 7's who not only think that they're hard asses just for shaving their heads, but I find the whole concept of been "slyly bald" to be extremely lame. No you're not a sly bald guy my friend, it's still bloody obvious that you're not only bald, but are desperately attempting to distract from the fact that you're suffering from MPB.

 The whole world realises you have sadly succumbed to this ghastly fate, growing a stupid beard, wearing sunglasses and calling yourself "sly" doesn't change this fact. You're not sly mate because it's bloody obvious to anybody with half a brain that you're bald and a sufferer of MPB.

----------


## Kayman

> Am I alone in finding many, if not most of the members on that forum, to be well.....lame. It just seems to me to be a bunch of NW 6's and 7's who not only think that they're hard asses just for shaving their heads, but I find the whole concept of been "slyly bald" to be extremely lame. No you're not a sly bald guy my friend, it's still bloody obvious that you're not only bald, but are desperately attempting to distract from the fact that you're suffering from MPB.
> 
>  The whole world realises you have sadly succumbed to this ghastly fate, growing a stupid beard, wearing sunglasses and calling yourself "sly" doesn't change this fact. You're not sly mate because it's bloody obvious to anybody with half a brain that you're bald and a sufferer of MPB.


 I've been to that site a couple of times to have a read, I'm not a member then again I'm not sly bald, that having said I'm not sure where you got this garbage idea that "they're all a bunch of lame wannabe hard asses who are trying to hide their baldness". I see a group of guys who share a common bond in that they took the step to shave their heads and move on and if it makes them happy and they like to discuss it then more power to them. I find the vibe of that forum more positive than the one here. 
So I'd ask you what is it that makes you think you are better than any of them? Because you bang a finasteride pill every morning and cover your head in minox you're somehow qualified to judge those who took the decision to accept something that you are not willing to? Step down from your ivory tower and realize that the best way to deal with mpb is whatever brings that individual peace of mind.

----------


## Morbo

Obviously balding myself I'm always checking out other bald guys looking out for positive role models or people I can mirror or identify myself with.
I found the forum by pure coincidence. I respect and admire their way of dealing with their baldness and even embracing it. 

But without wanting to sound disrespectful, most of the guys on that forum look like fools. Most of them shaved their heads alright, but they absolutely do NOT rock it. There are some really unfortunate buggers over there who have the worst head and face features a bald guy could hope for and worst of all (IMHO) a lot them have no style and do not seem concerned about matching their bald heads with a proper clothing style, let alone workout once a while.
Also some of the humor at that place, totally escapes me.

Each time I visit that forum I feel slightly more depressed. (same feeling I get after visiting this place though)

It's like The Bald Truth at the other end of the spectrum. Completely different, but just as bad.

EDIT: Want to stress this though: the problem lies with me not them. Again all respect and power to them. Their baldness does not bother them and they're happy, that's the way it should be.

----------


## BigThinker

Been there before.   If and when I reach NW7, I'm done with this internet hairloss stuff.

I don't really understand the point of a forum for NW7 dudes.  There are no treatments.  It's just a support group I guess.

----------


## Davey Jones

You sound jelly.

----------


## DAVE52

> I don't really understand the point of a forum for NW7 dudes.  There are no treatments. * It's just a support group I guess*.


 Same could be said for " this " site 

There is no cure for hair loss

We come here looking for sympathy , support ..........anything that will stop or slow down hairloss and the truth of the matter is there is n't really anything that will do that

----------


## Demo1981

> Obviously balding myself I'm always checking out other bald guys looking out for positive role models or people I can mirror or identify myself with.
> I found the forum by pure coincidence. I respect and admire their way of dealing with their baldness and even embracing it. 
> 
> But without wanting to sound disrespectful, most of the guys on that forum look like fools. Most of them shaved their heads alright, but they absolutely do NOT rock it. There are some really unfortunate buggers over there who have the worst head and face features a bald guy could hope for and worst of all (IMHO) a lot them have no style and do not seem concerned about matching their bald heads with a proper clothing style, let alone workout once a while.
> Also some of the humor at that place, totally escapes me.
> 
> Each time I visit that forum I feel slightly more depressed. (same feeling I get after visiting this place though)
> 
> It's like The Bald Truth at the other end of the spectrum. Completely different, but just as bad.
> ...


 I'm a model, 33 and completely bald. I know many men are concerned about going bald but I really don't get it I've always had lots of female attention and until the age of 24 had thick black curtains as was the fashion at the time at 24 I started thining and decided to shave it all off and can honestly say it had no effect on positive comments on my looks I still now have people of all ages telling me I'm very handsome and if anything life's better with no hair. As when I did have hair I had many men who was jealous of me picking fights or trying to make me look small to make themselves feel better. As soon as I started shaving my head I instantly noticed men were more intimidated by me and think twice about picking a fight with me. What makes men go bald is testosterone which is also what makes men dominant, aggressive and strong, fact is studies have proven bald men are on average more aggressive, more dominant, physically stronger, more athletic and more confident than men with hair. Obviously their are exceptions on both sides but it's no coincidence that most boxers, athletes, fighters, bouncers, hard men, even company directors are bald. Don't believe me look around bald men are usually alpha males fact ! Plus there are many women out there who love only bald men I meet them all the time my girlfriend only likes bald men and all her ex have been bald a recent survey showed that 73% of uk woman under 30 thought bald men were sexy and more masculine

----------


## BeaveCake

As a 'sly 19 year old who lost hair from a condition, I think it's the best option. I'm in skydiving courses, and the instructor always says when there is an issue with the canvas popping nip it in the ass, meaning if it's gonna take time to fix pull the reserve. That mindset applies a lot to life. I don't have mpb but a permanent thinning condition and when I heard that I did what was best, nipped it in the ass. A problem comes you deal with it, you move on. I look about 22 people say, attracted a very attractive girl younger than me with it shaved and am not afraid of others opinions. So tell me, how is a guy who's solved his hairloss issue, knows what he wants in life, and is skydiving course work, lame compared to someone who can't accept nature and accepts treatments that don't work and can shrink your nuts? I think you've spent too much time on this site.

----------


## BeaveCake

After reading your edit let me take some venom out of my post. I read the original and thought you were another loser like that Fred guy who skulks around this place. I've seen the site and can say that while I do shave my head and am proud of my look and not ashamed I'm not part of like a brotherhood like some of them there are. I shave I'm happy and it's the only option with dealing with hairloss to be honest. If you're ripping on shaving it cue ball then the venom comes back but, if you're talking about the guys who made their own Jedi order out of sly guys then I can understand. However I'd take that extreme over the extreme 'baldness stops everything in life' of some in this forum.

----------


## gmill09

had i found this forum and not that one when i was 18 i'd probably still have all(or most) of my hair. oh well.. It could be worse. I could have giant limbs, I could have a twin attached to me, my head could be mounted upside down, i could be that guy fred. oh well. any dav it's when guys make post similar to yours that i think to myself.."maybe we deserve to be bald. maybe we really are that big of ****s. it's obvious thats the case for the poster..i wonder what im doing.."

----------


## FlightTL

The sly forum guys are cool too !!!

----------


## seri

It's the other way around..  they think you are lame for stressing out over your hair loss like girls

----------


## ashleysummer

My brother is shy as well. He had a lot of complexes because of his baldness.

----------

